# Ford 5000 3pt arms



## RobnCrystal (Jan 20, 2021)

Newbie here, just bought 1968 ford 5000. Got it home and can't get 3pt arms to drop low enough to use box blade, still have some slack in chains but blade in lowest position is about 4" off ground. Have Op manual and service manual on the way. Thank you for any help


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy RobnCrystal, welcome to the forum.

See item #29 on parts diagram below. Position control lever might be in draft control mode. This little lever should be in the "up" position.

https://www.messicks.com/nh/138641?sectionId=289116&diagramId=1129512


----------



## RobnCrystal (Jan 20, 2021)

BigT, thank you for reply. Lever for draft or position is up. It's got me stumped, have Ferguson to30 and the arms almost drag the ground in full down position. I've never owned a tractor of this size


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You should be able to determine whether it is locked up mechanically or hydraulically by putting the boxblade on the arms for a load and waiting about 24 hours to see if they hold steady or drop some. You have probably done this already!

Also, you can (carefully) pull the plug on the 3"x5" option cover between your legs as seated on the tractor. Hold a rag over the plug to deflect oil as you slowly back it out in case of a small geyser. If oil comes out the plug hole and the arms drop, you were hydraulically locked.

Most likely, you will have to pull the lift cover and make repairs. Get a service/shop/repair manual and study up on what you have to do, before starting this job.


----------



## RobnCrystal (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes I've left box blade on overnight, no changes. I'll look into the hydraulically locked I know nothing about that. I have a full service manual on the way there's some other issues I have to address as well. Thank you so much for the tip. I'll update what I find, might not be for a week though.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It is mechanically locked or it would have drifted down some overnight


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Might be a dumb question but you DO know the lift links are adjustable, yes?


----------



## RobnCrystal (Jan 20, 2021)

Ultradog, yes and I have considered unpinning and screwing them both out. The guy I got it from just pulled a round baler with it and put out round bales. Unlike my Ferguson there is no crank so I have to unpin and unscrew then repin them to arms. I'll update when I get to look again. Thank you


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

The tugs are as low as they are going to get! For now get creative with a chain then the next time you detach Box Blade, put a block under it.


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

RobnCrystal said:


> Ultradog, yes and I have considered unpinning and screwing them both out. The guy I got it from just pulled a round baler with it and put out round bales. Unlike my Ferguson there is no crank so I have to unpin and unscrew then repin them to arms. I'll update when I get to look again. Thank you


Hey RobnCrystal, when the arms are all the way down, they should be dragging the ground on the 5000 also. There are a few things to look at. When unhooked from the rock shaft arms, will the lifting arms go all the way to the ground. When in the lowest position, does the rock shaft arms look horizontal, or are they pointing down. They should be able to go just a little past horizontal in the fully lowered position. If not, pull one of the arms off and look at the splines. You shouldn’t be able to put them on but in one position, but people have modified them to change that. If the rock shaft arms are not modified, and they won’t go all the way to just below horizontal, then order you a top lid gasket set from yesterday’s tractor or some where before pulling the top lid. You’ll need to replace a bunch of orings and the top gasket.


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

sam$0$ said:


> View attachment 70983
> Sorry, but this is the best picture I’ve got showing how low the arms should be in the fully down position


----------

